# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Builder Series Ep 3. Plans Revealed!

## Uncle Knackers

G'day Guys, 
I think it's about time to share The Beach Shack Reno Plans! 
Here's the link:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a84iAYDGMuQ 
Hope you like it. Let me know what you think. 
Cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Looking good. Time to crack on  :Biggrin:

----------

